# Car Repairs



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi All,

I have rented a car from Diamond Lease for several months and will be returning it soon.

I have managed to suffers a few dents, as you do in Dubai. Should I try to get them repaired myself or cop the repair estimate from Diamond Lease?

The car is a Mitsubishi Galant. Any recommendations for repair locations would be greatly apprciated.

Thanking you in advance

Bernie


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Aren't you covered by the leasing company's insurance?

You won't be able to get bodywork repaired without a police report anyway.

Just take it back, give them the keys and walk away.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Cheers, thanks Gavtek!


QUOTE=Gavtek;241704]Aren't you covered by the leasing company's insurance?

You won't be able to get bodywork repaired without a police report anyway.

Just take it back, give them the keys and walk away.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Read the lease agreement. See what it says.
Agree on needing a police report.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

*Hire Car Repairs*

[

Thank you Mr Big...whata..name!!


QUOTE=mrbig;241943]Read the lease agreement. See what it says.
Agree on needing a police report.[/QUOTE]


----------

